# What you look for in a trailer



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We purchased a new trailer in December. What I was looking for (and ultimately my mother because I put the "picture" into her head, lol) A 3 place, slant load, enclosed bumperpull. Tack room/dressing room so we don't have to load and unload everything during show season. Rubber mats, and good reviews.

I found everything that I was looking for in the Titan Avalanche II. It's completely enclosed, but has plexiglass on the buttside of the trailer that we can take out for more air circulation. It looks nice. Hauls beautifully. Tack room locks. Has lights inside the trailer and in the tack/dressing room.

We have 3 horses and were looking to upgrade into something nicer than our old 4 place stock trailer.










Ontop of how much I like my trailer, the service that we received was just incredible.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you looking to buy?


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah in time... right now. no.... I'm going to school for welding and have a handy man side so I was thinking about just building one.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm. Well I have two trailers and other farm animals here besides horses. During my hunt I looked at ones that were good for horses, of course, but also what else can this trailer do for me. If I’m going to invest in a large piece of equipment, I want something that will multi-task.

Although I prefer a slant load, I don’t own one yet. I have a straight load two horse and a 16’ stock with divider.

In a two horse trailer I prefer a ramp on the back for the horse to back down. I also like one that has top flaps that can be secured open or closed/taken on/off for weather differences. I like one with a man door at the front, good sized windows also on the front for the horse‘s comfort, and windows on the side. Not enough light or visibility can make a trailer feel more claustrophobic and I have seem some horses more bothered by this than others.

I like a removable divider that doesn’t take an army to take in and out. High quality rubber mats on top of high quality floors, and a rubber coating on the lower inside walls. I also like one that has been properly sealed on the under carriage.

While having a tack area or dressing room up front separated from the horses is nice I don’t think it should take away from the room or comfort for the horses in order to achieve that.

I don’t think you are looking for a stock, so I won’t go over that other than to say my stock has doubled as an everything trailer. Hay hauling, equipment hauling, you name it I have hauled it in the stock.

Something I personally feel that is important is how a trailer hauls and that the person hauling the trailer uses an appropriate vehicle to haul. I have hauled many types of trailers and find some to be very squirrelly and completely irritating and others to feel like butter going down the road, even though I had the same appropriate vehicle for them. If a person is hauling things other than horses, how the trailer has been loaded does make a difference too, but like cars of even the same model, small differences can affect the handling or hauling ability and a squirrelly trailer is just a squirrelly trailer no matter what is inside.

Knick knacks, hangers, water holder, saddle racks,…are all personal preference and as long as a trailer safely contains the horses/animals first, I can modify those things to my preference.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think many people get into bumper pulls not so much because of their needs , but more because of the fear of the unknown. 
Goosenecks are so much better, easier to tow, easier to turn. More room for the same weight.
Bumper pulls are more versatile and can be pulled with SUV's and Vans. They are also available pretty lightweight. 
What I looked for in a trailer was Aluminum, no rust less weight.
2 horse, slant load.(I only got one)
Goose neck with sleeping area, Not living qtrs just a carpeted tack room, matress goes on the gooseneck, portable AC gets hose hung out the window, propane heater for the winter. I cook out side on a table grill, under an awning. I have a small camp 1.8k generator that runs the george foreman grill, and a coffee maker, 
NO bend over tack storage. My last bumper pull had under manger tack storage with side doors. I hated it with a passion. Was murder on my back. Have to bend over reach in pick up this heavy saddle and pull it out.
The slant load gives me that rear corner tack area with my saddle 6 foot off the ground, no bending and stretching. In the back of that corner I just ordered the triangle 6 foot high water tank. Empty weight on my trailer is 3400lbs. I figure 1000 lbs of stuff and 1000lbs of horse, and even on trips I can add another 1000 lbs and be well under my trucks 11k rating.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

This is what I look for.....

at least a 4H
Slant Load
8ft Wide
Mangers
Hay Rack
LQs 
Gooseneck 
Electric Jack

We live in our trailer Spring-Fall so I need it to be comfy for both horse and person. Plus with the Mangers come storage so we put all of our boots, vet supplies, water hoses, electrical cords, ect. I also don't care if it is Steel or Aluminum framed as we have had both and are current trailer is Steel framed.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When I was looking for mine, I wanted a 2-horse bumper pull, preferably aluminum, with a 7' or 7'6" tall celining and wide enough stalls for my draft.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

Well It would have to haul 2 draft type horses one is 18 h and other is 17.2h. I'd like all their tack(harnesses ect) do fit in there I'd have a goose neck also. Just cause of how it places weight on the truck it would also be on a newer powerstroke. Or a 97 f350 with a powerstroke. I've hauled alot of stuff. I drive semi so I know what a nice trailer feels like and a total pos is like...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Construction!

We look at the welds that hold it together and the gauge of metal used for the walls. I really don't want something that a horse is going to swat a fly and kick the side out.

The size of axles. I want some heavy straight axles that can carry a heavy load. (like 8 lugs on a wheel is a good indication and tire wear)

A good floor with good solid cross members.

Those are the things I would rather have over any add-on, at least you know you know you could make it to where you're headed!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I was going to buy a 3 horse. Husband, daughter and I ride. Son told me to get a 4 horse just to have the extra stall.... what if my granddaughter ever wanted to go. Very glad I went that way  

What I wanted was a 4 Star as that is what my best friends husband recommended. He is a professional horse transporter and he swore by them. 

What I have is a 4 Star 4 horse slant. LOVE IT! Nice dressing room, use the neck for sleeping and always ready to hook up and go


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Somewhere to tie up! My friends float has NO tie up points. One horse goes on twine on the spare tire, the other on twine on the ramp! It's NOT fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Flashback to the spring of 2011. I wanted a new trailer, meaning Brand New, not used (never had a brand new one before), 3 horse slant, tackroom. My husband bought me one (I did kind of pick it out beforehand) for mother's day. He did all arrangements and delivered it home to me.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd love to have one of those truck/trailer sets where you can live in the trailer. It's somewhat like a semi front with a nifty, expensive trailer on the back.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

one of these? Equine MotorCoach - RV and horse transport vehicle


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 16ft stock that is my local haul around trailer. I also have a 03 Exiss Event 3h slant with 8ft LQ. I love the ease of towing the goose neck over the bp. My LQ is all aluminum. Has everything I need and I carry a Honda generator and a water tank when I rough camp. I started out in the stock..them got my first GN 2h straight load then worked my way up to the currant one. I enjoy both worlds of camping with my horses and the luxury of the LQ.Never have had any issues with the trailer it self. At least my old bones like it. I could use a 4h but this one is very close to being paid for...


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

I was thinking of finding a old car hauler goose neck and convert half it to carry the horses and half to live in. It would have a drop ramp and I could put in windows and what not...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

PeytonM said:


> I was thinking of finding a old car hauler goose neck and convert half it to carry the horses and half to live in. It would have a drop ramp and I could put in windows and what not...


Wow that sounds like a project, I don't think you would save any money by doing so but if you wanted to keep yourself busy and have something unique..there you go!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't forget to check the tread, size and load rating. A lot of new trailers have a lighter than what should be on the trailer load rating, saves money. I over looked this when I purchased my LQ, had a blowout fully loaded on a major highway during a holiday weekend. The tires were D rated on a 10,000 pound empty trailer. Add your horses, water, gear, etc. They were under rated without even being loaded. Switched to a G rated tire with the advice from some friends. Thank goodness the trailer has steel rims or I would've had to replace them as well.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

goneriding said:


> Don't forget to check the tread, size and load rating. A lot of new trailers have a lighter than what should be on the trailer load rating, saves money. I over looked this when I purchased my LQ, had a blowout fully loaded on a major highway during a holiday weekend. The tires were D rated on a 10,000 pound empty trailer. Add your horses, water, gear, etc. They were under rated without even being loaded. Switched to a G rated tire with the advice from some friends. Thank goodness the trailer has steel rims or I would've had to replace them as well.


Good point..I have E rated on mine and the truck also..Hate having a blow out.I replace my trailer tires every 5 yrs.. Had one that separated on me between the tread. Never knew until I felt a vibration from the trailer...Even buying used trailers check tires especially on the inside if you can for dry rot. Biggest things you want are good 7K axles,brakes,tires,floor,


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Wow that sounds like a project, I don't think you would save any money by doing so but if you wanted to keep yourself busy and have something unique..there you go!



it wouldnt be that much work race trailers have a LQ I wouldnt think so anyways...


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

1976 4 Horse Trailer w/ living quarters how is this ?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a bad deal if you can fix it up..and can get it home...:lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

PeytonM said:


> it wouldnt be that much work race trailers have a LQ I wouldnt think so anyways...


LOL, my bad, when you said car hauler I was thinking the double decker trailers that semis pull...:lol:


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just bought a 2 horse bumper pull. I wanted something easy to pull and room for one more horse so I can bring a friend on the trail rides. It may not be anything fancy, but it works for me and sure beats all those years I had to ask to borrow one. One day when I'm able, I would like to upgrade to a 2 horse slant load with dressing room just so it's easier to get my tack/saddles in and out and more roomy. In the meantime, I am grateful for what I have.


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

well I got two big boys to haul...


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, there are a few things:
~A good, pressure treated floor
~Good painting job
~Brakes


----------



## PeytonM (Jan 9, 2012)

a good paint job is like a black stallion thats out in the wild. he sure looks pretty but when it comes down to it, you cant ride him or drive him, some body could get him to that point but its unlikely and few can do it. 

I would take a really rough looking trailer, but I found what I need

Its gonna have to be good sized( large enough length wise to fit the two horses and a forecart. and have a 7 foot ceiling... my boys are just so big.... 

and that is only going to be found in a goose neck. I will not look at a bumper pull


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

When i was looking i wanted 
Steel (make it so it could handle any horse from wild to horse that push on walls)
4 Horse
extra tall and wide (so i could put up TB or drafts in there)
With a dressing room (so i could make sleeping area.)
Had to be gooseneck


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

PeytonM said:


> a good paint job is like a black stallion thats out in the wild. he sure looks pretty but when it comes down to it, you cant ride him or drive him, some body could get him to that point but its unlikely and few can do it.
> 
> I would take a really rough looking trailer, but I found what I need
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like i may have the trailer your looking for. But its not for sale.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

PeytonM said:


> a good paint job is like a black stallion thats out in the wild. he sure looks pretty but when it comes down to it, you cant ride him or drive him, some body could get him to that point but its unlikely and few can do it.


TWH are not considered the prettiest horses out there so we have a saying "You don't ride their looks". Goes right along with what you say about paint jobs.


----------

